# who drew there tags?



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

well when does everybody season start? were u going this year? did u draw the tags u wanted?

i drew my tags a16 lots of deer not the biggest but alot lol and ill be hunting in the california sierra mountains, start august 21!!!!!!! counting down the days!!!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Well, my schedule for thus hunting season goes most likely in this order.

September 1st: Leaving my grandparents home in Georgia to head to Silt, Colorado to bowhunt elk for about a week and a halk to 2 weeks, getting an either sex tag over the counter.
The rest of September: going to hunt some down here around home and maybe take a trip or 2 to Georgia to deer hunt.
End of October: Going to Ohio to hunt deer up there for a week 
November: Most likely hunt some more in Florida and probably take another trip or 2 to Georgia again
December: sometime head up to Ohio to bowhunt deer probably go during the 2 day gun hunt and also muzzleloader hunt deer for 2 days and bowhunt the rest.
January: generally our hunting activity really slows down then, probably go to Georgia after Christmas and hunt a little up there.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

didn't put in for anything yet, but i may have to for doe tags in mn.... other than that its all otc


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

999 my rifle mule deer to get a general tag. Might bull off a cow elk, but I dont think I will.


----------



## theloghouser (Aug 16, 2002)

*Illinois*

To Illinois for the 15th year


----------



## Indianayounggun (Feb 11, 2010)

well my year basically consists of this.

sptember 25 youth season opens here in IN and if i kill on saturday of that weekend then i head to Ohio to try and get my two does of the year out of the way so i know we have plenty of meat. then october 1 bow season opens in IN and i will hunt four or five days a week in Ohio and IN from then on out until i hopefully kill an IN buck. buck or no buck the first weekend of November will be spent in only in Ohio bowhunting on our farm right on the Miami whitewater in Harrison. the rest of the year will be spent in OH and IN and maybe try and squeeze an Illinois hunt or two in through there. i will stay with it right up to the bitter end in Ohio which is FEB. 6 if neccasary. also where are you at in Ohio there Ignition kid?


----------



## bohifan (Oct 7, 2009)

missed the first lottery for firearm tage for il gotta wait until the second to c if i get my firearm tags and ill be doin all the bow huntin i can there OTC


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I am in Bainbridge it's in Ross County where that big buck was killed last year, it's south of Colombus and about 30 minutes away from Chilicothe.


Indianayounggun said:


> well my year basically consists of this.
> 
> sptember 25 youth season opens here in IN and if i kill on saturday of that weekend then i head to Ohio to try and get my two does of the year out of the way so i know we have plenty of meat. then october 1 bow season opens in IN and i will hunt four or five days a week in Ohio and IN from then on out until i hopefully kill an IN buck. buck or no buck the first weekend of November will be spent in only in Ohio bowhunting on our farm right on the Miami whitewater in Harrison. the rest of the year will be spent in OH and IN and maybe try and squeeze an Illinois hunt or two in through there. i will stay with it right up to the bitter end in Ohio which is FEB. 6 if neccasary. also where are you at in Ohio there Ignition kid?


----------



## Indianayounggun (Feb 11, 2010)

awesome man. ohio is an awesomme state i think. and up near coluumbus they have some minsters roaming. im in harrison real close to Cincy right in the Miami whitewater. have you ever killed in OH?


----------



## Indianayounggun (Feb 11, 2010)

lol minsters i mean monsters


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i don't know the exact dates but sometime in mid september. I will be going to texas on a dove/hog hunt i am mainly looking forward to the hogs. Then the Arkansas opener is October 1st and i will be in the tree for sure. Then our season runs through February 28th and i will bee in the tree from 10/1-2/28.:thumbs_up


----------



## bowcowboy (Apr 30, 2010)

*A16 Hunting 2011 archery season*

well to answer your question "who drew there tags" myself and my party drew the x9a a16 archery tags . We allready have our camp reserved at convict and will be hunting the magee creek area , your right though not real big bucks 
but alot of them. I have seen some monsters come out of there though , hunting buddy of mine took a 8 point with 32" spread in 08 . I havnt been lucky enough to draw this tag in 6 yrs , so if you have any info you might want to share about hunting this area ? I will gladly tell you everything I know about this area . I have hunted this area on a rifle tag many many times. Most guys wont share sqwat about any spots in the eastern sierras as that they think there is a shortage of dear , which there is if you hunt from the road , but my group gets way back in .. so just let me know and we can help each other out. I will be arriving in base camp on 8/19/2011 leaving 8/27/2011. GOOD LUCK


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

oct 1st - jan in the stand in iowa going to get alot of doe tags and ill have two any sex tags cant wait


----------



## bowcowboy (Apr 30, 2010)

well how was your luck in A16 ? mine sucked ,, ate tag soup again. saw alot of does and a few good bucks that were way off , and even had a blown encounter at 60 yds, but it is realy tuff hunting up there.


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

I will be hunting at my farm here in Tennessee this weekend since bow season opens saturday then acouple weeks into the season me and my dad will be taking a trip to South Carolina to hunt with a buddy that owns almost 800 acres we go there almost every year to see him but hardly ever hunt but this year i get to hunt it all with my bow and my rifle. After that i will be back in Tennessee hunting on our farms and my uncles farm which always have some nice bucks nothing big but for where im at in Tennessee there nice.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Indianayounggun said:


> awesome man. ohio is an awesomme state i think. and up near coluumbus they have some minsters roaming. im in harrison real close to Cincy right in the Miami whitewater. have you ever killed in OH?


haha, Ohio isn't as cool as you think...trust me, lol. We do have a good deer population, but other than that Ohio has to be the most boring state in the US, lol. Colorado's the most awesome state in my book.

As for what I'm doing this season; just hangin in a treestand in boring ole Ohio, lol. One of the places I hung a stand looks like it'll be a good spot...guess we'll see what happens on opening day.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

I dont have to be in a drawing for my tags, I am just allowed to kill 10 deer a year either bucks or does


----------

